# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  ¿Está en venta la Red Natura 2000?

## NoRegistrado

> SEO/BirdLife lanza una atrevida campaña promocional que genera dudas sobre la venta de espacios protegidos de la Red Natura 2000 y de los productos que se elaboran en ellos. El objetivo es llamar la atención sobre la importancia de conocer, valorar, conservar y aprovechar las oportunidades que brinda esta red, que con 27.000 espacios en la Unión Europea, es la más importante del mundo.
> 
> Según el último Eurobarómetro, un 72% de los españoles no ha oído hablar nunca de la Red Natura 2000 y el 91% no sabe realmente qué es. Además, los sectores que sí tienen conocimiento de esta figura de protección tienen en muchos casos una percepción negativa. Pero la realidad de la Red Natura 2000 es que, además de ser la pieza central de la política europea para conservar la naturaleza, es una gran oportunidad para favorecer el desarrollo económico y social de las zonas rurales.
> 
> En España, el 30% del territorio forma parte de la Red Natura 2000, lo que da muestra de la gran riqueza en naturaleza y biodiversidad que posee. Con más de 2.000 espacios, es el país que más superficie aporta a la red.
> 
> *Ocasión de hacer Marca España*
> 
> Los múltiples beneficios que ofrece la Red Natura 2000 son consecuencia de su propia condición. No se trata de espacios naturales restringidos a su conservación, sino que en ellos conviven hombre y naturaleza. Alberga y necesita de actividad humana para sobrevivir ya que, en muchos casos, las especies de aves o los valores naturales por los que se han declarados espacios protegidos como ZEPA y LIC según las Directivas Europeas (Directiva Aves y Directiva Hábitats) están vinculados a actividades agrarias o ganaderas, entre otras, que pueden usar este activo para diferenciarse.
> ...






Una magnífica campaña comercial para concienciar a la gente de lo que tiene y no lo llame 4 pedruscos y matojos como en el caso de Marina de Valdecañas entre otros muchos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El segundo video lo pongo en otro mensaje porque el sistema sólo deja uno.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------

